# 20 ga



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Just picked up a Stoeger 20 ga semi-auto waterfowl for my daughter. I think it should do the trick this season. She's officially outgrown the 20 ga single shot. Lol


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

With the efficiency of 20 gauge rounds anymore, they aren't a disadvantage to a 12. Heck I use my boys 20 gauge most of the time when he isn't hunting with me. It's a lot lighter for me to pack through the swamp, and I have no issues killing them just as dead.


----------



## QSGS (Jun 20, 2012)

I shoot my 20 gauge a lot for duck and best shells I have found for the money are the heavy steel FYI


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think a 20 gauge is a faster shooting gun compared to a 10, or 12 gauge when shooting steel shot. I'm currently looking for one for my ten year old son.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

IMO, not correct, faster handling maybe.......same ammo, same speed.......ie. #6 shot at 1250 fps.....is 1250 fps.

the way I look at it, usually the only difference in any shotgun....410, 28, 20 16, 12, 10 is the pay load being fired. 1/2 oz through 2 oz. -- same shot size, going same speed.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I will bet with the new 20ga auto in her hands you will have to make more room for her ducks in the blind. I duck hunted with a 20ga LT 1100 3 inch magnum when lead shot was the only choice. Lol yes that long ago. It did a good job for me on ducks and everything else. I sold it to upgrade to 12 ga magnum because the duck load shells for 20ga were more expensive and more difficult to find on the shelf. Before the Internet we shopped at brick and mortar estiblishments. I wish I had that shotgun back. That or a model 37 featherweight 20ga. 
I remember there was a debate back then about a one ounce load going down a 12 ga bore verses say a 20 ga bore. The shot pattern width was greater on the 12 with less of a shot string length. A property we cannot see on a paper pattern. The shot string on the 20 was longer but not as wide. A good deal of debate and "evidence" that pointed to the best gauge. In that authors opinion.


----------

